# Coding and Billing Disposable DME - Laceration Tray & Suture Removal Kit



## suzipiro (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi,

We are transitioning to disposable DME supplies, specifically Suture Removal Kits and Laceration Trays.  How do we bill for this equipment?  I am unable to obtain a HCPCS code from the packaging, any suggestions?  Thank you in advance for your assistance.  

Suzi Piro, RHIT


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 6, 2016)

They are considered medical supplies and not DME. Codes are A4550 - Surgical trays & 99070 - Supplies and materials (except spectacles), provided by the physician or other qualified health care professional over and above those usually included with the office visit or other services rendered (list drugs, trays, supplies, or materials provided)

Both are status B under Medicare for always bundled and commercial payers will likely also deny. This is only for excessive supplies. Supplies normally used in the procedure are included in the procedure (or E&M if not subject to global) and not separately reportable.


----------

